# Had a feeling they would be biting



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Had a small window of time to slip im between the rain storms late this afternoon and figured with the extremely high waters the flounder would be active. Caught these 3 in about 20 minutes before the next squall was approaching. Red and white shrimp


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I actually caught the largest one on my 2nd cast. Then the winds picked up and here came the rain for about 10 minutes. I had a slicker with me and put it on and waited it out. Caught the other 2 in a matter of minutes and saw another round of clouds heading my way and decided not to press my luck and headed home. I will be doing the summer boat show for the next 5 days - so I just had to go fishing this evening if only for a little while. Was pleased with the results and literally left them biting.


----------

